# Check out the SNOWmaps



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/mt-news-blogs.asp?blog=meteomadness


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

RichG53;634431 said:


> http://proa.accuweather.com/adcbin/professional/mt-news-blogs.asp?blog=meteomadness


Says LOGIN FAILED


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know unless they have some kind of lock out ....


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Login failed for me too! I think you have to be a member and have a password and all that stuff...


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I tried I'll see if I can Work something out...SORRY!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

here is one of them 4 u 2 c, lol


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yall will just have to pay up to see the rest, lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

stroker79;634899 said:


> yall will just have to pay up to see the rest, lol


ill pay you a compliment. but other than that, i can wait till the time comes that the local news broadcasts it.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Stroker what did you do to get them to down load I tried ...It wouldn't work ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

You have to save them on your computer then upload as an attachment


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

The problem is its a premium account. Unless he gives you the login and passowrd it wont work.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not sold yet on the forecast for tonight and into tomorrow. Sounds like the temps are still going to be too high for Central IL to get a good stick.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks ! ! ! I know I didn't have to do that last I just coped & posted.....


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Hoping for the best, but it is still too warm....


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

update it again then whoever has premium, last night they were calling for 2.5 for us now none so that map is most likely all outdated.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, alot has changed as I presumed it would. Thats good though. I cant get to my plow until mid next week anyhow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wide right for the midwest!:crying:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Tim, when should I expect to relistcally see some sticking snow?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;635959 said:


> Tim, when should I expect to relistcally see some sticking snow?


I dont think this week Doug, looks very cold and dry!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok good, I have some cleanups left for next week!


----------



## adimatte29 (Nov 7, 2008)

so when do you guys think that there will be enough snow to plow... im guessing nov 29th


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sooner than later at this point. I am going to need the cashola!


----------

